# carbonized bamboo wood



## LOIBLB (Aug 26, 2017)

I found this at a big box store. Cut it with a hole saw and stacked it.
It's very brittle carbonized bamboo wood. It is stranded and carbonized to make floors. This is so brittle it took more then one blank and some time to build.


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice.  Good idea.  I have seen fishing rod reel seats with stacked bamboo for the insert.


----------

